# Favorite Shampoo?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I did search, but the shampoo posts are years old. What is your favorite shampoo for your babies?

I’m currently using Chris Christensen pro line fair advantage. Syd seems itchy for a few days after a bath so looking for other options to try.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you sure you are rinsing her well enough? Leaving shampoo in the coat is the most likely cause of itching. Fair Advantage is what I use on all my dogs.


----------



## anna7 (4 mo ago)

Doc Ackerman's Colloidal Oatmeal Shampoo, Tropiclean Papaya and Coconut pet shampoo and conditioner
I just bought Buddy Wash green tea and Bergamot as Amazon was out of the Doc Ackerman. I did not try this one yet but was recommended by a person on this list.

The one I do not like is the Burt's Bee for Dogs Oatmeal shampoo. It is just weird and does not foam and I can not get it to spread.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> Are you sure you are rinsing her well enough? Leaving shampoo in the coat is the most likely cause of itching. Fair Advantage is what I use on all my dogs.


Ya, I thought that too. I was extra careful this time. I love this shampoo for how easy it is and she stays clean a long time, but thought I’d like to try something else. I did try isle of dog cause that’s what I used on the boyz. But it was too rich for her coat.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I am really liking 4-Legger Organic Dog Shampoo. I like their story, very heartwarming.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I was going to try the 4 Legger Shampoo but decided to first try what we humans use here. It seems to work great on the dogs also. It is certified by the EWG as non toxic and has only two ingredients and one of them is water. Therefore, it is a good shampoo to try if there is fear of any ingredients. Sort of like an elimination diet.









(L) Babassu Shampoo and Body Bar - Labeled


Check out the deal on (L) Babassu Shampoo and Body Bar - Labeled at Soap for Goodness Sake LLC




www.soapforgoodnesssake.com





*Ingredients* 
Saponified Expeller Pressed Babassu Oil (Orbignya Oleifera Oil), Distilled Water.


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

I also use the Pro Line fair advantage on my two Havanese and really like it... but I also have a senior French Bulldog that is very sensitive to a lot of shampoos. For him I've always used a quality shampoo that is geared towards puppies or sensitive skin dogs. I don't really have a favorite but he's a Frenchie with a totally different coat and I just want him to be clean and have a healthy coat and skin with no bad reactions. However, they don't offer any conditioning or detangling benefits so I'll mention that I've started using a second step when bathing my Havs by adding Chris Christensen After U Bath final rinse solution and I really like it. I dilute it about 50/50 with water. It's advertised to neutralize shampoo residue, helps with drying time and helps with combing and brushing without weighing the coat down or softening the coat. I've found that it really does help with combing out after the bath (especially with my pup Oliver who has a more curly coat). Both of my Havs are in puppy cuts but not super short and I've noticed that their face, legs and tails are much easier to comb out after a bath since adding the After U Bath step. Maybe a gentle puppy shampoo will be good and if you need something to help with moisture and detangling that would work. I'm no expert... just offering my limited experience.


----------



## Flashgordon (Dec 9, 2020)

I actually use horse shampoo. Eqyss premier. Smells great. Never gave my dogs the itches. Soft and shiny after. I also mix in their conditioner.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a link to the pet shampoo ingredient database where you can find out how safe or toxic an ingredient is. I am more concerned about the potential damage the ingredients can do inside my dog vs. how wonderful it makes their coat look.






Welcome to the Pet Shampoo Ingredient Database


Looking for a chemical free dog shampoo? Confused by all the chemical names? Our simple pet shampoo ingredient database can help. Grab you bottle and let's go!




www.petshampooingredientdatabase.com





It is also helpful to look up the ingredients on the EWG skindeep database. Dogs and people do absorb chemicals through their skin.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I have used fair advantage but I do find the smell a little strong (I know that Karen, who is also sensitive to smells finds it ok) - not overwhelming and dissipates pretty quickly so it wasn't a deal breaker for me, but when we got back to the US I decided not to buy a new bottle and have just been using baby bathwash/ shampoo for Perry. He does get a bath at the groomer (can't remember which they use) so I only bathe him about once a month at home anyway, plus he's in a puppy cut so not too worried about the shampoo - and the baby shampoo has kept his hair very soft.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Do you dilute the shampoo 50/50? It makes all the difference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I have used fair advantage but I do find the smell a little strong (I know that Karen, who is also sensitive to smells finds it ok) - not overwhelming and dissipates pretty quickly so it wasn't a deal breaker for me, but when we got back to the US I decided not to buy a new bottle and have just been using baby bathwash/ shampoo for Perry. He does get a bath at the groomer (can't remember which they use) so I only bathe him about once a month at home anyway, plus he's in a puppy cut so not too worried about the shampoo - and the baby shampoo has kept his hair very soft.


I find human baby shampoos VERY drying...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> Do you dilute the shampoo 50/50? It makes all the difference.


Depends on the shampoo and what I'm doing with it. I dilute the shampoo a LOT to pour over the dog to wet them down. But I put it on their legs and feet, tails and mustache full strength to clean those dirt-magnet places.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

I sometimes wonder what the dogs think of the smell considering they have a stronger sense of smell.
I have been using spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. It has worked well.
prior to that I used Pantene conditioner when she was changing her coat. It helped with the mats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> I sometimes wonder what the dogs think of the smell considering they have a stronger sense of smell.
> I have been using spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. It has worked well.
> prior to that I used Pantene conditioner when she was changing her coat. It helped with the mats.


Pantene can work for short periods, but people have damaged coats by using it for long periods of time. It has become a real problem for some people with show dogs because a lot of pro handlers really like it and use it all the time. They get their dogs home, and the dogs coats are a wreck.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

KristenC said:


> I sometimes wonder what the dogs think of the smell considering they have a stronger sense of smell.
> I have been using spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. It has worked well.
> prior to that I used Pantene conditioner when she was changing her coat. It helped with the mats.


 After trying many different shampoos over the years, my most favorite is #1 All Systems Super Cleaning with Conditioning Shampoo with C.C. Spectrum 10 Conditioner. I like how the shampoo leaves the coat very clean. I've tried a samples of C.C. Fair Advantage, but like the scent of Spectrum 10 conditioner a little bit more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So, as much as I thought I was getting the soap out, I don’t think I was. I gave Syd another bath yesterday and right upon wetting her, before I added shampoo to the water I got a bit of lather. (Karen, I accept your “I told you so” humbly) I continued with just a tiny bit of fair advantage in the water. I then emptied the sink and filled with plain warm water and a cup of apple cider vinegar. And finally a plain rinse. It sounds more laborious than it was. And, I do believe she is a bit less itchy. She had a blue bow for about 2 minutes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> So, as much as I thought I was getting the soap out, I don’t think I was. I gave Syd another bath yesterday and right upon wetting her, before I added shampoo to the water I got a bit of lather. (Karen, I accept your “I told you so” humbly) I continued with just a tiny bit of fair advantage in the water. I then emptied the sink and filled with plain warm water and a cup of apple cider vinegar. And finally a plain rinse. It sounds more laborious than it was. And, I do believe she is a bit less itchy. She had a blue bow for about 2 minutes!


In fairness, as their hair gets longer, it IS harder to get all the shampoo out. I thought I had thoroughly rinsed Ducky before the show Sat., and he looked greasy, so I KNOW I didn’t get him completely rinsed. Elizabeth suggested CC “After U Bathe” for the final rinse, to remove all residue. My bottle just arrived yesterday, so I can’t five you a first hand report yet, but she said she uses it regularly on QT, who also has a very light coat.


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

krandall said:


> In fairness, as their hair gets longer, it IS harder to get all the shampoo out. I thought I had thoroughly rinsed Ducky before the show Sat., and he looked greasy, so I KNOW I didn’t get him completely rinsed. Elizabeth suggested CC “After U Bathe” for the final rinse, to remove all residue. My bottle just arrived yesterday, so I can’t five you a first hand report yet, but she said she uses it regularly on QT, who also has a very light coat.


I really like the "After U Bath". It's a nice final rinse and doesn't weigh Naomi's coat down like other conditioners I tried. I also find that it's easier to comb them out after using it which is great especially for Oliver's curly coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I really like the "After U Bath". It's a nice final rinse and doesn't weigh Naomi's coat down like other conditioners I tried. I also find that it's easier to comb them out after using it which is great especially for Oliver's curly coat.


Good to know! Ducky is showing this weekend again, so I’m planning to use it for his bath for the show!


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Good to know! Ducky is showing this weekend again, so I’m planning to use it for his bath for the show!


Of course Naomi isn't in a full coat but other conditioners left her feeling and looking weighed down and less clean and fluffy regardless of how well I rinsed. I hope you like the product as much as I do. I also used it on my Collie back in the day before I gave in and took the big boy to a groomer and in his final couple of years had him shaved down because he just couldn't handle the long grooming process in full coat with his advanced age. I think it's a great product and I dilute it to make it last a little longer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried CC peace and kindness? Are there any concerns about it? Syd continues her itchiness even though I am now certain I am getting all the shampoo out


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Missy said:


> Has anyone tried CC peace and kindness? Are there any concerns about it? Syd continues her itchiness even though I am now certain I am getting all the shampoo out


Whenever I am researching a personal care product, I look up the ingredients on the EWG skin deep database. One of the ingredients in the Peace and Kindness Shampoo is cocamidopropyl betaine which looks concerning especially for an itchy dog. 









EWG Skin Deep® | What is COCAMIDOPROPYL BETAINE


EWG’s Skin Deep rates thousands of personal care product ingredients, culled from ingredient labels on products, based on hazard information pulled from the scientific literature and industry, academic and regulatory databases.




www.ewg.org


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have used Peace and Kind with Issac for through the itchy period he had. It really helped him. It soothed the itch after each bath for a couple days and then he would be itchy again until the nest bath. As time passed on the elimination protocol Issac’s itching almost completely subsided. After 12 weeks I tried reintroducing turkey and he definitely had an itch reaction so none of that. I have given it a few days back on just rabbit and duck feet and will try beef next. But the Peace and Kind shampoo was definitely a good tool for itch relief while needed.


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Of course Naomi isn't in a full coat but other conditioners left her feeling and looking weighed down and less clean and fluffy regardless of how well I rinsed. I hope you like the product as much as I do. I also used it on my Collie back in the day before I gave in and took the big boy to a groomer and in his final couple of years had him shaved down because he just couldn't handle the long grooming process in full coat with his advanced age. I think it's a great product and I dilute it to make it last a little longer.


Glad to see that you like it. I have been looking at it and debating about getting it. I use both fair and kind, and IGroom squalene for drop coated dogs. I go back and forth between the two depending on which dog I’m bathing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I sometimes use CC Clean Start Clarifying shampoo before the CC Spectrum 10 shampoo. I have found the clarifying shampoo is not needed with #1 All Systems shampoo. It just depends on how dirty their coat is.  I always use #1 All Systems on Scout and CC Spectrum 10 on Truffles. If Truffles coat feels really dry I order Premium Show Royal Treatment shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

I use cc spectrum 10 now. I used several different shampoos on her including hypoallergenic ones to no avail. Charlotte was a very very itchy pup. She would itch a lot under her chin. It didn’t matter what shampoo I used. I also had her on vet perscribed diet and her itchiness continued. Looking back its is probably her anxiety.

now she itches but it has decreased a lot and usually happened when get get up from laying down. 
oh I also use ice on ice too.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a link to a pet shampoo ingredient database where you can check how safe the ingredients are.






Welcome to the Pet Shampoo Ingredient Database


Looking for a chemical free dog shampoo? Confused by all the chemical names? Our simple pet shampoo ingredient database can help. Grab you bottle and let's go!




www.petshampooingredientdatabase.com


----------

